# Is it wierd it makes one feel old?



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Now before you people want to snap and yell at me saying: "You're only 21! How can you feel old!"

I just found out this morning (wednesday morning) that I am an uncle now.

I don't know why but the moment I heard that I just suddenly..."felt" older. It was sort of wierd.

That..and well I find it sort of wierd the kid has the same initial as I.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I certainly won't yell and scream, Just my 2 cents, I think you can call that maturiing. You're not one of them anymore. Although some of us never mature:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It's all down hill from here!!:lol: 
(just kidding)


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Its all down hill from here.

(not kidding)

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Think of it as having someone to spoil!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What's so bad about getting old?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Old cliche "You are only as old as you feel" don't sweat it spoil the kid! Good thing about it is you can always hand them back to mommy when your done.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

nope what'll really do it for you is when your in your late 30's early 40's and a mid-20 year old mam or sirs you......

age happens, the alternative is worse.


----------



## maple (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats on becoming an uncle! Enjoy that new baby! What you are feeling will happen many times.........where you pause and reflect on your age and time passing. It was a neat feeling when I was in my 20s.....not so neat now that I am in my 40s.  Shroomgirl is right, age happens and it sure beats the alternative.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

My comment...

Age is a state of mind, think young, stay young.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

some years ago when people would ask me how old my special needs son was I would say, " chronologically he's 12, emotionally 2, physically 12, intellectially 40+....." 

funny how the perception of "old" changes as you age.....when your a kid 20 is old, you hit 20 and 40 is old, you get into your 40's and gosh 70 isn't as old as you once thought......
What's hard is when you're friend's parents start dying, then all of a sudden it's your friends.....


----------

